# Karen Heinrichs bei Premiere "Dirty Dancing" in Berlin



## Netto (8 Apr. 2009)

GuMo, 

ich suche Premierenbilder von Karen Heinrichs am 07. 04. 2009 in Berlin. 
Sie war zusammen mit Torgen Schneider ("Torgen am Morgen") da.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Netto


----------



## Netto (16 Apr. 2009)

Hat niemand etwas für mich???


----------



## General (16 Apr. 2009)

Sorry Netto habe mich mal auf die suche gemacht,aber leider kann ich dir nicht helfen


----------



## Netto (17 Apr. 2009)

Gibt es vllt Bilder von Nadine Krüger und Marlene Lufen, die auch dort waren?


----------

